# silicone-based shampoo and conditioners



## mtroy (Oct 24, 2005)

Hello!!!

I am looking for silicone-based shampoos or conditioners--does anyone know which products out there are silicone-based??


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mtroy* Hello!!!I am looking for silicone-based shampoos or conditioners--does anyone know which products out there are silicone-based??





Pantene (IMO)


----------

